# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche >  Kleine Nudelkunde

## Daniel Sun

Hab hier mal was entdeckt, was vielleicht den einen oder anderen interessieren mag....
(Wäre vielleicht auch mal ein Thema für Josephs Sprachkunde!)

_Kleine Nudelkunde - aufgetischt von Khun Daeng

Viele Speisen, die die Thais täglich zu sich nehmen, sind eigentlich chinesischer Herkunft - wie ganz besonders die Nudelgerichte. Es gibt sie überall, auf der Straße aus mobilen Garküchen und in den Zentren der Städte, oft in dicht beieinander liegenden Geschäften.

Das echte Thai-Essen präsentiert sich meist als scharf gewürzt - mit verschiedenen Sorten von Nam Prik (Chilli-Soße), verschiedenen Yams (Thaisalate mit scharfen Gewürzkräutern), Tom Yam (klare, saure Suppe mit würzigen Kräutern) oder verschiedenen Currygerichten mit Kokosnussmilch, deren Gewürze ursprünglich aus Indien stammen.

Die Thais sind ausgesprochen geschickt im Kombinieren: sie kreieren neue Gerichte, indem sie die nicht scharfen Speisen fremder Länder mit ihren einheimischen Gewürzen versehen (wie zum Beispiel Nudelgerichte). Nudeln oder “Guay Tiau” (gesprochen: Kwit Tiau) gibt es in vielfältigen Variationen, von denen hier exemplarisch einige aufgeführt werden sollen:

Kwit Tiau Herng: Nudeln mit Fleisch, Gemüse und Kräutern, die “trocken” gegessen werden - wie Nudelsalat ohne Suppenbrühe.

Kwit Tiau Naam: Dieselben Zutaten wie beim Kwit Tiau Herng, nur mit Suppenbrühe übergossen.

Kwit Tiau Pad Siew: Nudeln werden in der Pfanne mit Fleisch, Gemüse, Gewürzen und dunkler Sojasosse (dickflüssig) gebraten.

Kwit Tiau Pad-Thai: Gebratene Reisnudeln (kleine Streifen) mit Krabben, Eiern, grob gemahlenen Erdnüssen, Gewürzen, Gemüse und Kräutern.

Kwit Tiau Rad Nah: Dickflüssige, würzige Soße mit Fleisch und Gemüse, die über die Nudeln gegossen wird (ähnlich wie beim Gulasch).
Die Nudelsorten in großer Auswahl

Zen Lek: Reisnudeln in kleinen Streifen (auch Zen Chan genannt).

Zen Yai: Reisnudeln in großen Bandstreifen.

Zen Mie: Reisnudeln in kleinen runden Fäden.

Bamie: Nudeln aus Weizenmehl und Eigelb, in kleinen Streifen, gelblich.

Mie Zua: gesalzen, ohne Eigelb.

Wun Zen: Glasnudeln, produziert aus grünen Sojabohnen.

Die Zutaten für eine Zubereitung von Kwit Tiau Herng bzw. Kwit Tiau Naam sind zum Beispiel:

Die gekochten Nudeln befinden sich auf einer Unterlage aus Salatblättern. Daneben liegt Fleisch, das in schmale Streifen geschnitten ist (Hühner-, Schweine- oder Rindfleisch oder auch Meeresgetier, je nach Wunsch). Dazu vier bis fünf Fleischbällchen, Luug Chin genannt, die es in ganz verschiedenen Sorten gibt. Zum Darüberstreuen als Aromageschmack verwendet man gehackten und gerösteten Knoblauch, grob gehackten Koriander und Sellerieblätter, Sojabohnensprossen, klein geschnittenen Schnittlauch, einen Teelöffel Tangchai (salzig eingelegte, gehackte Kohlpflanzen), fein gemahlene Erdnüsse und Pfeffer.

Zu jedem Nudelgericht wird Kroeng Prung serviert. Das sind kleine Körbchen oder Tablettchen mit folgenden Gewürzen:
Nam Pla Fischsosse (statt Salz).

Prik Dorng* Essig mit geschnittenen Chillischoten (manchmal auch Zitronen). *auch Prik Namsom genannt.

Prik Pon Paprikapulver (getrocknete Chillies, ohne Fett in der Pfanne geröstet, dann im Mörser fein gestampft und in Glasflaschen aufbewahrt).

Nam Taan als Zucker: Jeder kann und soll nach seinem eigenen Geschmack würzen, denn nicht jeder isst gern süß, und es gibt sogar auch Thais, die es weniger scharf lieben.

Die kleinen Klößchen, die man Luug Chin nennt, bestehen nicht nur aus Fleisch, sondern werden mit Weizenmehl, Phosphaten, Salz und Pfeffer gemischt. Die geformten Bällchen werden in heißem Wasser gekocht. Dann werden sie solange in kaltes gegeben, bis sie abgekühlt sind. Es gibt viele Sorten von Luug Chin - je nachdem, aus welchem Fleisch sie bestehen.

Wie zum Beispiel Luug Chin Pla als Fischbällchen, Luug Chin Gung als Krabbenbällchen, Luug Chin Mu als Schweinefleischbällchen, Luug Chin Noer als Rinderfleischbällchen oder Luug Chin Gai als Hühnerbällchen. 

Luug Chin gehören normalerweise zu jedem Nudelgericht, das nicht gebraten ist (Kwit Tiau Nam bzw. Herng). Vor dem Servieren werden sie noch einmal kurz in kochendem Wasser aufgewärmt. Sie sind sonst auch als Imbiss beliebt - an einem Spieß über glühender Holzkohle gegrillt oder mit Fett in der Pfanne gebraten. Dazu gehört eine dickflüssige, scharfe Soße, in die man vor dem Essen die Bällchen hineintaucht.

Die Fleischbällchen gibt es fertig zu kaufen, so dass man sie für viele Tage im Kühlschrank aufbewahren kann._ 

Quelle

----------


## Samuianer

weitere Einlagen:

mariniertes Schweinefleisch (Moo Daeng)

"Maultaschen" mit gehacktem Schweinfleisch und Knoblauch Fuellung - Won Ton (Gi:au)

oft als Beilage "Gi:au to:d" - ohne Fuellung die Teigtasche nur frittiert - schoen knusprig!

Variationen von Tofu (Ta:hu)

weitere Zubereitungen:

Rindfleischnudelsuppe = (guai? ti:au rue:a) die Bruehe ist mit der aromatischen 5 Spice Gewuerzmischung gewuerzt - sehr aromatisch - eine meiner Lieblingszubereitungen!

----------

_Kwit Tiau Naam_ immer das absolute Leibgericht von meinem Sohn.
3 x hintereinander eine Leichtigkeit.

----------


## Samuianer

fuer mich immerwieder mal, so zwischendurch, 'n "Quick-Snack", und da sehr variabel immer wieder gut!

Aber auch Schnellgerichte wie "Ratna Sen Grob", "Pat Siuw Sen Yai"...sind zwar keine NUdelgerichte aber immer wieder genauso gut.."Kao man Gai", "Kaa Moo"....

----------


## Daniel Sun

> _Kwit Tiau Naam_ immer das absolute Leibgericht von meinem Sohn.
> 3 x hintereinander eine Leichtigkeit.


Auch eines meiner Lieblingsgerichte!  ::  

Aber 3x hintereinander hab ich noch nicht geschafft....

----------


## Robert

> Zitat von Monta
> 
> _Kwit Tiau Naam_
> 
> 
> Aber 3x hintereinander hab ich noch nicht geschafft....


Bist Du in Thailand aufgewachsen, wie der Sohne vom Herrn Bert?  ::

----------

